# Nestoras Kommatos



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

I know this might sound like an exagerration but I think he is the best greek basketball player right now.
I had seen him Kommatos before and I never thought he would develop the way he has. 
http://www.eurobasket.com/GREplayer.asp?PlayerID=8357

He's been very impressive this year, he has improved his ball handling, his shot, his defense, his rebounding he has become a top small forward for the European standards. I hope Ioannidis takes him on the team that goes to Sweden.
I think both him and Diamantopoulos deserve to be on the team but I highly doubt Ioannidis will take either one of them.
What do you guys think?


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

I don't think Ioannidis will put in the team Nestoras Kommatos, while Giorgos Diamantopoulos will be in Sweden. 
Even if Kommatos played a better season than Alvertis, for example, I would prefer the PAO's player in the NT, someone who knows the worst fights of the international basketball. Kommatos has not this kind of experience, something you normally pay. With Diamantopoulos, who's absolutely a "rookie" in that, the team would be too much a "bet". 
Personally, I think these players will be the 12: 

*pg*
Theodoros Papaloukas 
Dimitris Diamantidis
*sg*
Giorgos Diamantopoulos 
Giorgos Sigalas 
Nikos Hatzivrettas 
*sf*
Fragkiskos Alvertis 
Mihalis Kakiouzis 
*pf*
Dimosthenis Ntikoudis 
Antonis Fotsis 
*c*
Efthimis Rentzias 
Lazaros Papadopoulos 
Iakovos Ledkov? Sofoklis Shortsianitis?


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

Diamantopoulos should definetely be in the NT... he is our first natural scorer since Nikos Galis (not quite on the same level though)...He and Hatzivrettas should be a good duo at the SG position...

About Kommatos yeah he has improved.. maybe he deserves to be in the NT.. I hope at least we will not have to see Papanikolaou in the NT...
I hope the times were players like Papanikolaou, Sigalas and Alvertis was in the NT will be over........

If I was the Coach this would be the team:

C Papadopoulos, Rentzias, Schortsianitis
PF Dikoudis, Fotsis -he has becomse a tweener unfortunately.. lacks a post game and strength to play PF and a bit mechanical and slow to play SF......
SF Kakiouzis, Tapoutos or Kommatos.. but I would prefer Tapoutos
SG Diamantopoulos, Hatzivrettas, Zisis (for his defence and because he can guard both PG's and SG's)
PG Papaloukas, Diamantidis

Anyway I just got tickets for the Eurobasket (I live in Sweden) game Greece- Turkey.... boy I can't wait for Eurobasket ......
Like the Aris fans are yelling to the turks: oule le le aman aman
muahahhahahaha


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

hahaha imagine what a game that will be against the Turks.
Ledkov wants to be on the team and he wants to play at the Olympics but he doesn't want to go to training camp (he would rather play at the summer leagues).
Ioannidis told him that he can't take him on the team if he doesn't go to training camp, so it's Tsakalidis' decision now.
He might not go to Sweden though and come for the Olympics in Athens next summer.
Sigalas, Alvertis and Rentzias will be on the team because Ioannidis doesn't want to change the team's core. He has also said that Fotsis is the teams leader.
I think these players have secured their spots

Diamantidis/Papaloukas
Sigalas
Alvertis
Fotsis/Dikoudis
Rentzias

Hatzivretas and Kakiouzis will probably be on the team as well as Tsartsaris.
Which leaves 2 spots open unless there are injuries.
Diamantopoulos should be on the team but his lack of defense might make Ioannidis not to take him. 
Lazaros Papadopoulos will be invited to training camp but I don't think he will be on the team because he hasn't played at all this year.
I would pick Kommatos but Ioannidis will probably pick another C to back-up Rentzias if Ledkov doesn't come to play (Schortsianitis?).
If the team needs a third PG he will probably look at either Giannis Gagaloudis who has been playing great wit Aris this season, or Vasilis Spanoulis (small chance) or even Nikos Boudouris who has been rejuvenated this year.
Other players who might be called at training camp are Pelekanos, Paulidis and perhaps Papanikolaou (for historical reasons only, he doesn't even start now for Makedonikos).

Normally the team will look like this

Diamantidis/Papaloukas
Sigalas/Hatzivretas/Diamantopoulos
Fotsis/Alvertis/Kakiouzis
Dikoudis/Tsartsaris
Rentzias/Shortsianitis

If I was the coach I would put different players on the team, but oh well.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

How come all of you guys forgot Tsartsaris?


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

re suspect to kserw oti eisai aektzis alla yparxoun kai alloi paiktes kaliteroi apo to zisi kai to tapouto lol


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>qwertyu</b>!
> How come all of you guys forgot Tsartsaris?


Because he suffers for a cancer called Obradovic... what makes ill the Hellenic basketball is the Serbian coach, who has destroyed Papadopoulos, Alvertis, Fotsis and Tsartsaris, and would have liked to destry Diamantopoulos too.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

I wonder if Panathinaikos will get rid of him this summer. They are already searching for coaches and I've heard that they might be interested in Pedoulakis.
Panathinaikos will probably not re-sign Fotsis and Papadopoulos this summer and bring Mirsad Turkcan, Handlogden from Makedonikos and I've heard they are also interested in Kenyon Martin of Marousi (who will probably replace Middleton), Pelekanos and perhaps Diamantopoulos.
I think they will be more interested in Pelekanos unless Kutluay (which won't happen) leaves the team. In that case they might replace him with Diamantopoulos


----------

